

Trapped on a bus with other geeks building a startup - GBond
http://www.startupbus.com/

======
jrockway
1995 tech bubble: spend all your VC on Aeron chairs

2011 tech bubble: spend all your VC on a bus that goes back and forth across
the country

------
brianwillis
It's a cute idea, and would probably make good television, but as a programmer
I've got to say I'd take my quiet office with it's few distractions over the
back seat of a bus any day.

------
mycroftiv
"You're either on the bus, or off the bus."

This is a really fascinating example of a cultural phenomenon that seems to be
brewing. It seems like the same kind of smart and imaginative young people who
in 1965 would have been starting rock bands are now trying to create startups.
Maybe in a few years from now the time will be right for Codestock Nation.

~~~
jhuckestein
What's codestock nation?

~~~
vobios
I am guessing that was a reference to Woodstock Nation
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodstock_Nation>)

------
fuzzmeister
Not sure about most people, but I'd get motion sick after looking at a
computer screen for more than 15 minutes on a bus. Wouldn't do great things
for productivity.

------
jhuckestein
After reading a few comments I feel like there might be need for some
clarification. The following is taken from my Quora post in the thread that I
already linked to:

\---- snip ----

The StartupBus is a powerful filter for people.

Participants are under pressure to communicate and work with a limited toolset
and random strangers; most importantly they can't back out and leave. On top
of that they must deal with mundane things like overflowing bathrooms, snoring
people and all kinds of other muff.

The people that are comfortable with all of the above constraints are almost
always interesting, intelligent, successful (in many different ways) and
exactly the kind of people that I'd like to work with. The other people don't
even bother applying.

Last year all participants got along great and the real value (e.g. this
year's bigger, better event) was created only after the bus.

~~~
tejaswiy
Considering that it's only for 48 hours, I wouldn't think any of these factors
(snoring, bathrooms, no backout option) would be relevant.

------
jessor
Really impressed with how they work on people.

I did a facebook auth and retweet, a couple of minutes later I had two new
private followers and a personalized email with "Hey Daniel, I vouched for you
to apply for the StartupBus this year. Go here to find out more and definitely
apply so my vouching for you isn't wasted."

I know it's all automated but the feeling of being kind of important still
stays.

~~~
justinisaf
Actually, none of it's automated it all comes from a real person :)

------
vobios
With applications deadlines quickly approaching, you have to submit one soon
if you wish to become a part of this experiment.

~~~
Dylanlacey
While I appreciate your enthusiasm, you'll likely find the HN community
appreciates rational discussion over marketing spiel from accounts with 1
karma, 1 comment and no submissions.

~~~
vobios
The deadline is indeed approaching. I felt that was a valid clarification. I
rephrased the comment to make it more neutral.

------
ssharp
Startups on a Plane.

Who's with me?

~~~
sp332
Should be good! Hackers on a Plane seems to work well, for four years so far.
[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/08/hackers-on-a-
plane-...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/08/hackers-on-a-plane-set-
course-for-j.html) (Seems main site, hackersonaplane.info , is down currently)

------
incomethax
Is it just me, or does this sound like the plot line of a B-rate Thriller?

I guess it could also be the basis for a reality t.v. show. Either way, I hope
they record at least some of it for some ancillary income - who knows maybe
webisodes of this could be popular.

------
m0nastic
I hope in a few years to be able to launch startupboat.

Snark aside, I used to work with a guy who lived on a boat in SF (for him it
was cheaper than renting), and once a week or so, a bunch of us would actually
work from the boat.

~~~
bottlerocket
We have one in Cleveland, sort of :)

LeanDog has a pretty kick ass office on an old boat anchored in Lake Erie,
which used to be a restaurant. They host all sorts of meetups & such
(including Cleveland Startup Weekend), they're incredibly active & helpful in
the community here.

And no, I don't work there (unfortunately)

<http://www.leandog.com/float.html>

------
jhuckestein
Some more background from quora: [http://www.quora.com/StartupBus/What-do-
people-think-of-the-...](http://www.quora.com/StartupBus/What-do-people-think-
of-the-StartupBus?q=startupbus)

------
pmorici
Does the bus have Internet while it's traveling at 60 mph in the middle of
nowhere? If not how would you expect to get anything done w/o extensive
planning ahead of time?

~~~
rdouble
It would be cool if Sandra Bullock had to keep the bus going over 60mph or
Keanu Reeves's internet would shut off.

------
srepetti
Crazy cool experience building relationships providing long-term benefit.

~~~
keKatie
@keKatie will be departing from West Coast. Woot!

------
keKatie
@keKatie will be departing from California. Woot!

------
ssharp
Why?

------
johndbritton
I'll be on the NYC bus.

